# Brauchte Boden für Kinderpool



## Tottoabs (29. Okt. 2013)

Brauchte Boden für einen Kinderpool, da dieser gerade stehem muss ......also habe ich mal ein Loch in den Boden gemacht, damit ich unsere schrägen Fläche im Bereich wo der Pool hin sollte auffüllen kann.

Aus dem Loch habe ich dann gleich einen Teich gebaut. Da hinter den Bäumen
 

Ist so eine Art Bachlauf davor 
[ 

Der Teich selber ist ziemlich Tief und steil in zwei Stufen vom Rand. Unter den Randsteinen habe ich ne Böschungsmatte....der Wasserspiegel sollte eigendlich gar nicht so hoch....egal, jetzt kann zum beispiel Nadelsimse da drauf wachsen. 
 

Seitlich ein geplantes Sumpfbeet. 
Soll auch zur Wasserreinigung genutzt werden. Die Sonapanele welche eine kleine Pumpe antreibt kann man sehen.
Wenn man genau hin schaut auch den durchborten Stein wo die schwarze Düse vom Schlauch raus schaut. 
 

Alles noch sehr leer....aber das wird schon.

Mal schauen ob ich morgen noch in diesen Beitrag Pflanzenbilder machen kann.


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Brauchte Boden für Kinderpool*

Hallo Totto,
jetzt erst gesehen, Deine Anlage. Was sind das für Steine, die Du da als Umrandung hast ???


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Brauchte Boden für Kinderpool*

Nartursteine für Trockenmauern. Geschlagene.


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Brauchte Boden für Kinderpool*

Ich glaube, das wird ein bißchen teuer bei meinem Teich, das wären ca. 40 lfm. ringsherum


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Brauchte Boden für Kinderpool*

Da die Folie zwischen den beiden Reihen hoch geschlagen ist ..ist meine Umrandung zumeist zweireihig....ja das war nicht ganz günstig....man findet so was auch gebraucht bei E-Bay....da ist dann aber abholen angesagt.

Wir brauchten die Steine für eine Trockenmauer ...sind die welche über geblieben sind. Ist für mich die beste Lösung.

Derzeit denkt meine bessere Hälfte über eine Erweiterung mittels eines Grabens bis zu Terrasse nach
.... nur noch weitere 15-20m ....... mal abwarten.
 

Vielleicht noch weiter:?

Da ist dann wieder Buddeln angesagt.  Betonrohre für Treckerüberfahrt habe ich noch irgendwo


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2015)

In *2014 *ist hinten im Sumpfbereich ein Moorbeet und ein klitzekleiner Bodenfilter entstanden.
  

Betrieben wird der "Bodenfilter" mit einer Solarpumpe welche das Teichwasser im Lavagranulat verrieselt
    Paar Pflanzen stecken auch da drin   



Dann wurde noch das Moorbeet geschaffen


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2015)

Ach ein paar Fische sind da auch noch drin. Stand  2014.
                 
 

Vier Goldis, welche im Aquarium meiner Kinder von 3-4mm Größe an aufgewachsen sind und 6 Koi


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2015)

Mal versuchen ein paar Einzelbilder der Koi.Stand 2014
Zwei habe ich noch nicht gut erwischt.
       

Vergrößern lohnt nicht. Pixelt nur.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2015)

In 2015 kam erst mal ein Kakteenbeet neben den Bachlauf.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Mai 2020)

Mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2020)




----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2020)




----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2020)




----------

